# TcArchery Custom Strings



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

up for the morning crew


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

afternoon bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

up for the night


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Standard sets starting at $29.99 and Pro set starting at $59.99


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

up up


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

What type of material do you use, and what poundage do you serve for the standard sets??


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

standard sets are dyan 97 served under 300lbs and pro set are 8125 and 452x also served und 300lbs


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

:jam: ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Colors*

Shoot me a PM if there are any color combos you want to see 
feel free to ask any questions. Im maken some demos for pics and should have on soon. If there anything you want to see let me know


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

red, white, and blue


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*demo pic*

flo green and black.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*mountin berry and silver*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*served loops on Pro set*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*blue and black*


----------



## Brokenarrow320 (Feb 1, 2009)

*nice strings*

Good strings great color choices


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

turn around time is about a week  ordering more colors soon so if theres a color you want that I dont have let me know soon and I'll order it up


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

UP up UP


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

up for the night


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

up UP up


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a great guy to deal with:thumb: Strings are top notch and well built. Absolutely no peep rotation, some of the best strings I have ever used!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Thanks Mat*

Heres a control cable in red and white with red serving


----------



## Brokenarrow320 (Feb 1, 2009)

you ppl need to try these strings you will never shoot anyother


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

moring bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

lets get it back up


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

take it up


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Up!!!


----------



## Brokenarrow320 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a great guy to deal with! :thumb: Top Notch Strings!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*pics*

will have some new pics up after the weekend


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Up up and UP


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a excellent guy too deal with!!!!!!!!!! Top Notch Quality Strings IMHO.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*more pics*

red white and blue, blue end serving and red over the idler wheel


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Brokenarrow320 (Feb 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

upUpup


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*yellow and black for 08 101st*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

lets take it up again. Pm me with any question or if you just want to see some color combos


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

*Great*

Great service Great people to work with Awesome attention to detail Bump for friendly customer service


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*red and black with red serving*

for a 06 Hoyt Lazer tec


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

bring it up


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
bump for some quality strings and cables,
these guys are for real, i got em and love em, look out winner choice...


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

switchbackjack said:


> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> bump for some quality strings and cables,
> these guys are for real, i got em and love em, look out winner choice...


Thanks Jack


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, a standard line and a pro set made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states

Standard line sets: starting at $29.99 a set
Three color choices to chose from
Black/Brown
Black/Green
Green/Brown
made from Dyan 97 16 strand


Pro sets: starting at $59.99 a set (plus $15 for 3 colors)
You have your choice of two in stock colors to chose from
All loops are served 
made from 8125 (18 strand) /452x (22 strand)

Standard strings
Price per part:
Dual cam shooting string: $10.00
Single cam shooting string: $20.00
Split yoke buss cable: $10.00
Floating yoke buss cable: $15.00
Control cable: $10.00

Pro-Set Strings
Price per part in two colors (plus $5.00 for 3 colors)
Dual cam shooting string: $20.00
Single cam shooting string: $40.00
Split yoke buss cable: $20.00
Floating yoke buss cable: $25.00
Control cable: $20.00


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## YuenglingMan (Apr 26, 2005)

*ttt*

pm sent


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

PM answered


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

up UP up!!!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a class act guy and excellent Customer Service. Some of the Best Strings I have ever shot!


----------



## ridgeline32 (Jul 29, 2008)

great strings and service got mine o wednesday:darkbeer::slice:


----------



## TEAM SHARK (Mar 11, 2009)

Incredible customer service. I had some minor issues with my last set of strings so no questions asked, I got a new set in the mail. Great guy to work with!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Shipping changes*

Now offering free shipping to Alaska


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Payment info*

I take paypal and usps money orders only 
Thanks for looking


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*St patrick's day Sale*

From now until the end of the month full sets will be on sale.
Standard sets are now 10% off
Pro Sets are now 15% off
if you buy multiple set other discounts will apply (PM me for details)


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't wait til mine get here so I can get them on my bow.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

Whats your turn around time right now?


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

in the mail 2-3 tops


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

Right on I have been waiting for almost 6 weeks from another string maker I will send you a PM with my info. Thanks a bunch I am in need bad!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Red and Black for a Mathews Switch Back*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Prices*



TcArchery08 said:


> We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, a standard line and a pro set made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states
> 
> Standard line sets: starting at $29.99 a set
> Three color choices to chose from
> ...


ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*In Stock Colors*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

edmkills said:


> Right on I have been waiting for almost 6 weeks from another string maker I will send you a PM with my info. Thanks a bunch I am in need bad!


sounds good


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

turn around time right now is 2-4days tops


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

lets get it back up


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Only a few days left in our sale so get your ordes in


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Updated color chart*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

bump for a good guy :darkbeer:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

My strings made it today and they look great. I will post pics once I get them on. Thanks again.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Pics are always a plus


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Flo Green and Flo Orange*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Tx3


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

bump for a great guy 

his strings look awesome too :thumbs_up


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, You got some sweet looking ones to


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cohunter39 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just ordered a set .........:darkbeer:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

just saw it come through thanks
I sent you a PM


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

upUPup


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TcArchery Custom Strings

We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, standard sets and a pro sets made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states

Standard sets: starting at $29.99 a set
Three color choices to chose from
Black/Brown
Black/Green
Green/Brown
made from Dyna 97 16 strand


Pro sets: starting at $59.99 a set (plus $15 for 3 colors)
You have your choice of two in stock colors to chose from
All loops are served 
made from 8125 (18 strand) /452x (22 strand)

Standard strings
Price per part:
Dual cam shooting string: $10.00
Single cam shooting string: $20.00
Split yoke buss cable: $10.00
Floating yoke buss cable: $15.00
Control cable: $10.00

Pro-Set Strings
Price per part in two colors (plus $5.00 for 3 colors)
Dual cam shooting string: $20.00
Single cam shooting string: $40.00
Split yoke buss cable: $20.00
Floating yoke buss cable: $25.00
Control cable: $20.00


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Black and Red*


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a great string maker! Tim gona have to get a set of the red / Black for my bow soon!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Elk4me said:


> :bump: for a great string maker! Tim gona have to get a set of the red / Black for my bow soon!


let me know Im working on a sweet combo right now I think your going to like


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

A couple pics of mine


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rnfrazier said:


> A couple pics of mine


they look killer on your bow, the colors match really good


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

We will find out how good it shoots this weekend. Thanks for the great set.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rnfrazier said:


> We will find out how good it shoots this weekend. Thanks for the great set.


fast and quiet


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Red with black spec and red with white spec*


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> fast and quiet


Yes it is.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rnfrazier said:


> Yes it is.


how many shots so far?


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

about 50-60


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

sweet 
I just put a new set on my bow, the old ones had a few broken strands so my peep was doing some crazy stuff lol


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

pm sent on a set for my son's bow


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

pm replied sorry for the delay getting back to you


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

TTT for a great guy and remarkable strings


also can i see a string with red and flow orande with black serving


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> TTT for a great guy and remarkable strings
> 
> 
> also can i see a string with red and flow orande with black serving


Thanks.
Yea I'll get one posted here soon


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

Bump for a great guy and great service. I Got the strings today and they look great I will get pics once I get them installed.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

edmkills said:


> Bump for a great guy and great service. I Got the strings today and they look great I will get pics once I get them installed.


Man that took awhile to get there  sorry about that


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt for a great guy


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Royal Blue and Flo yellow with black halo*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Blue and White with blue serving*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Turn around time is 5-7 days
Thanks for looking


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Up Dated Colors*


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

What? No pics. of my blue ones


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rnfrazier said:


> What? No pics. of my blue ones


I'll get some up later  cams charging


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Flo Orange and Blue with blue serving*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Week end sale

Buy two Pro sets and get 50% off you second set


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

upUPup


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, a standard line and a pro set made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states

Standard line sets: starting at $29.99 a set
Three color choices to chose from
Black/Brown
Black/Green
Green/Brown
made from Dyan 97 16 strand


Pro sets: starting at $59.99 a set (plus $15 for 3 colors)
You have your choice of two in stock colors to chose from
All loops are served 
made from 8125 (18 strand) /452x (22 strand)

Standard strings
Price per part:
Dual cam shooting string: $10.00
Single cam shooting string: $20.00
Split yoke buss cable: $10.00
Floating yoke buss cable: $15.00
Control cable: $10.00

Pro-Set Strings
Price per part in two colors (plus $5.00 for 3 colors)
Dual cam shooting string: $20.00
Single cam shooting string: $40.00
Split yoke buss cable: $20.00
Floating yoke buss cable: $25.00
Control cable: $20.00


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*colors*



TcArchery08 said:


>


ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt
Only today and tomorrow left in our sale so get your orders in before its to late


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't miss out on this deal on these awsome strings. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT...these strings are crafted as well as any out there, and they are priced right. Best value on AT IMO. Thanks Tim! 



TcArchery08 said:


> We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, a standard line and a pro set made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states
> 
> Standard line sets: starting at $29.99 a set
> Three color choices to chose from
> ...


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Blue and black*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Teal, OD green, and Flo green*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bird Levron (Mar 14, 2009)

do you know that your website has been suspended, i wanted to c some more of your work


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Bird Levron said:


> do you know that your website has been suspended, i wanted to c some more of your work


Yea I know, Im changing servers its going to be down for about two weeks


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

if you want pics of any color combo feel free to ask and I'll post as soon as I can


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

page two doesnt work back ttt


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

*Strings by Tcarchery*

Here's mine!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

sweet


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

My newest set.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

they look killer


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Wouldnt mind seeing Blue-Black/Sunset Orange to see how close it looks like Auburn U's colors.


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

We will see how they shoot this weekend


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

HammyAbeer said:


> Wouldnt mind seeing Blue-Black/Sunset Orange to see how close it looks like Auburn U's colors.


I'll post some pics tonight for you


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## notacos4u (Sep 3, 2005)

*string color combo sample*

I was wondering if I could see a sample of 

MAJOR/ WHITE
MINOR/ BLUE

I saw someone made the strings where the majority of the color was the major and had a little of the minor color. Still enough to be pronounced, but not half and half. Maybe 3/4 major 1/4 minor???? I was looking to see something like this, Thanks Jim


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

notacos4u said:


> I was wondering if I could see a sample of
> 
> MAJOR/ WHITE
> MINOR/ BLUE
> ...


I can do it but its kinda Proline trade mark style and dont want to step on any toes hes a good guy.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*One Last Run!!!*

Last day to keep it on top, so from now until midnight tonight Pro set are 20% off


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

up up up


----------



## notacos4u (Sep 3, 2005)

*proline*

:thumbs_up I understand that fully, I just haven't been able to get him to respond to my pm so i can see a sample of it, so i thought I'd shop elsewhere, Thanks Jim


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

hes been real busy just keep bugging him lol


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> Last day to keep it on top, so from now until midnight tonight Pro set are 20% off


ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

on top


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Let's keep it at the top


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thank you all for the support I hope this ends well for us all that cant afford to be sponsors


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

only a few hours left in my 20% off sale get your orders in while you can


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Keep it at the top for a great guy to deal with :thumbs_up


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for some excellent strings cant waite for my next set to get here soon! :thumb:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Thread moving*

Hey everyone this listing is going to be moved to the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases section in the next couple of days, so if your having problems finding it search my name on the main page


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, a standard line and a pro set made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states
> 
> Standard line sets: starting at $29.99 a set
> Three color choices to chose from
> ...


ttt


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump it back up to the top!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt 4 a great guy


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt for awsome strings and a great guy to deal with


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

Ttt !!!


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Up we go....TTT


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## buckeyewhis (Mar 31, 2009)

pm sent. need info for diamond rock bow strings.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

buckeyewhis said:


> pm sent. need info for diamond rock bow strings.


PM sent sorry for the delay on the repily


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Night time bump.....


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

easy on all the t's there big guy lol......

TTT for great strings!


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

ttt for TCARCHERY


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

*TTT...Prices and Colors!*



TcArchery08 said:


>


Standard sets: starting at $29.99 a set
Three color choices to chose from
Black/Brown
Black/Green
Green/Brown
made from Dyna 97 16 strand


Pro sets: starting at $59.99 a set (plus $15 for 3 colors)
You have your choice of two in stock colors to chose from
All loops are served 
made from 8125 (18 strand) /452x (22 strand)

Standard strings
Price per part:
Dual cam shooting string: $10.00
Single cam shooting string: $20.00
Split yoke buss cable: $10.00
Floating yoke buss cable: $15.00
Control cable: $10.00

Pro-Set Strings
Price per part in two colors (plus $5.00 for 3 colors)
Dual cam shooting string: $20.00
Single cam shooting string: $40.00
Split yoke buss cable: $20.00
Floating yoke buss cable: $25.00
Control cable: $20.00


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a great guy to deal with and Top notch strings!


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nightly Bump.....


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

Bumpidy, bump bump bump !!!!!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BMXRider2012 (Mar 8, 2009)

*TCArchery*

TTT for great strings!!!!


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

TTT for the greatest strings on AT


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

Rnfrazier said:


> TTT for the greatest strings on AT


Imaginary strings!!!ukey:


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

None of the strings on my bows are imaginary, but then again neither was the payment he recieved


----------



## splitarrow08 (Jun 13, 2009)

even tho I am new on here I use to buy all my strings from tcarchery for years and he spent alot of time teaching me to make strings myself, I hear hes been having some major personal issues aswell as an injury but none the less hes never done me wrong and shown me all I know about maken strings he is one of the most honest ppl I know. Give it some time he'll make a come back


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

Rnfrazier said:


> None of the strings on my bows are imaginary, but then again neither was the payment he recieved


Not all of mine were imaginary. The two sets I did recieve promptly fell apart. Two other sets have been in the mail for a couple of months now.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Time to seal the deal on this thread as well...


----------

